

Stanford's 'Stickybot,' a Gecko-like Robot, Climbs Vertical Surfaces - wyclif
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5lMJtQOKSY

======
albertzeyer
When I read the title, I first thought about a webrobot based on the Gecko
engine and thought about an own project where I want to implement something
similar (but based on WebKit). :)

Well, still very interesting. :)

------
leot
Why the tail is helpful (not explained in the video):
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080317171030.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080317171030.htm)

